# Bulking up stool



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I need some suggestions on what to add to my dogs food that would help him firm up his stool. He has soft stool, and because of it I have to express his anal glands-which I don't mind, but I thought maybe if I add something to his food it would help him out a lot. I have him on Chicken Soup-I've tried the pumpkin thing, didn't really help. What else could i try, I've heard yogart and oatmeal in other forums-but if someone could please tell me what worked for them-and also how much to add to his food. Thanks!!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Has the vet checked and rechecked for parasites? As long as I kept them under control, I never had a dog with loose stool problems.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes I've done all that-he just has loose stool, he always has-he had giardia as a puppy-a lot, but he's been cleared of all that, so I just need some tips of what I can add to his food please.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Unsweetened coconut flakes and organic coconut oil - helps to bulk up stool and lube things up. 

Dr. Pitcairn suggests adding vegetables (mushed up carrots & celery) with wheat bran and olive oil to kibble. 

Switch him over to grain-free for two months and see if that fixes the problem, sometimes too much fiber for your dog can also cause loose stools. 

Like someone else suggested, digestive enzymes might help since it helps your pup process food better.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

He's a chocolate lab-he just turned 1 in December. It's hit or miss with him. He goes through solid streaks and then soft streaks-I've gone through so many vets with him and have put so much money into him-he had giardia for the first 4 months of his life, and have had so many tests done on him-and they never find a reason on why his stool is soft.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

amdeblaey said:


> He's a chocolate lab-he just turned 1 in December. It's hit or miss with him. He goes through solid streaks and then soft streaks-I've gone through so many vets with him and have put so much money into him-he had giardia for the first 4 months of his life, and have had so many tests done on him-and they never find a reason on why his stool is soft.


Since you are spending so much on tests and vets, have you tried a holistic vet? I have my reservations about them (they cost way way too much) but if you really can't solve the problem with your pup then that may be an option since they usually go through a very thorough history and try to fix your pup from a more natural perspective. 

I wouldn't go to a holistic vet for anything that is trivial but sometimes they can offer a perspective that most conventional vets miss. Just a suggestion...


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

dieterherzog said:


> Since you are spending so much on tests and vets, have you tried a holistic vet? I have my reservations about them (they cost way way too much) but if you really can't solve the problem with your pup then that may be an option since they usually go through a very thorough history and try to fix your pup from a more natural perspective.
> 
> I wouldn't go to a holistic vet for anything that is trivial but sometimes they can offer a perspective that most conventional vets miss. Just a suggestion...


On the same line...is there a specialty pet store around you somewhere that sells holistic, organic, natural and/or raw foods? Some of the people who work there or own the store may be able to offer some suggestions.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't mean to sound stupid, but how do I even go about finding a specialty pet store like that-I've looked at the raw sticky threads, but it's all in spanish to me-I wouldn't have any clue where to start-or where to buy that stuff. I'm way stressed out about all this. I've had to deal with all this by myself because my husband is deployed-it's been a huge headache. After the giardia finally went away, I thought we were good. Then we had food problems-so I switched him and my other lab to the Chicken Soup-then we had flea problems-minor I know-but if your in the military and have a deployed husband-you would understand the stress of doing everything alone. I'm so attached to him at this point, but so at my wits end. I looked into Taste Of the Wild because I know it's grain free, but it's a tad expensive. 33 pounds for 43 bucks. I have to express his anal glands about every 3 months. I'm just worried that we are going to run into more problems down the road with his anal glands or something. I'm sorry if this all sounds dramatic-but like I said I'm doing this alone and way stressed out about my boy. He never seems in pain or anything-even when I express his glands-he just sits there and lets me do it-he never has pain when he goes to the bathroom-he's a happy boy. *sigh-deep breath-thanks to the advise so far!!


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

amdeblaey said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid, but how do I even go about finding a specialty pet store like that-I've looked at the raw sticky threads, but it's all in spanish to me-I wouldn't have any clue where to start-or where to buy that stuff.


Please don't feel stressed out or silly, your pup is really lucky to have to be so concerned! 

I did a google search for natural pet stores in your area (Sheboygan, I assume) and it does seem like there's a dearth of holistic pet stores around your area - the nearest one I can find is about an hour drive away, http://www.allnaturalpethealth.com/site/ so if you're feeling up to it, you could drive out there and have a chat with the lady. If she runs a nutrition center and supports all-natural pet care, then I would think that she can at least offer you some advice! 

Otherwise, for grain-free food options, Pet Supplies Plus sells Wellness which you might be able to get their Core formula.


----------



## Angelwing (Jan 2, 2008)

That's not a bad price, I pay even more than that for only 15lbs. If your dog has some sort of food tolerance/allergy it will be much cheaper in the long run to find a suitable food for him. Plus having soft stools isn't fun for anyone, least of all the poor dog.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry I haven't changed my location, I'm in Killeen Texas, but I'll try and google a store also. Also that's a good point about switching foods even if it's more expensive now, it might not be in the long run. Thanks for not making me feel stupid. My older lab has never had a problem in his life, but there's always got to be a problem one huh


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh don't feel stupid at all! I wouldn't know either...we just happen to have one down the street from us. lol

I have no other suggestions than what's been given. I hope you can find a solution!


----------

